# hogs on pine log...



## bigmthbass (Dec 14, 2007)

heading up there in a bit to see if i can find any..anyone seen any lately and wanna give up some secrets or tips...

Thanks Ron
call me if you want 770-896-6374


----------



## bigmthbass (Dec 14, 2007)

didnt see anything....maybe im not holding my mouth right


----------



## randyb (Dec 17, 2007)

Was there at the last hunt.  Only 8 deer were checked in- 199 hunters- 0 hogs, 0 bears.  We saw sign but no hogs.


----------



## FVR (Dec 17, 2007)

I saw a mess of hogs this evening, not at Pine Log but over behind Budweiser.

Of course it's private land.  Old Grassdale, looked to the left and saw two monster deer, one was def. a buck.  200 yards down the road in another field, "babe, look at those short fat deer"  LOL, that's not deer, that's a mess of hogs. Must have been 12, 15 of them. 

On the way home almost smacked a nice size doe.

Man, I have to get on some private property.


----------



## dawglover73 (Dec 18, 2007)

I find that you see hogs on Pine Log when you are not looking for them.  Oddly, I see more hogs on high ground.  But, when I go looking for them, the logic tells me to get low and I don't see any.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Dec 18, 2007)

Frank, I talked to a guy who works at Bud and he said they didn't have hogs on the property until a few years ago and now they are covered up. They allow employees to hunt but no guests.

DL73, you will usually find most of the hog sign down low and maybe that's why you want to hunt there. Several years ago we found alot of sign along a swampy area, but did not see any hogs until one evening when I caught a sow coming down from the cutover on the mountain. We started hunting on the side of the mountain and the place was covered in hogs. One morning I counted roughly 40 hogs, shot several with the bow, but only managed to bring home one. Hogs do like water, but they certainly do not have to be near it at all times and probably mainly go near it at night. They love those thickets!


----------



## FVR (Dec 18, 2007)

Maybe it's time to get me a new job, over their at Bud.


----------



## bigmthbass (Dec 18, 2007)

are any of these places you are seeing hogs close to the road(stamp creek) or way back on pine log...i dont mind a short hike but dont think im in shape enough to walk way back there


----------



## FVR (Dec 19, 2007)

You need to pick a spot and start walking in.

Nobody is gonna give ya their piggy spot.

Did you ever follow up on the area I gave you?


----------



## bigmthbass (Dec 19, 2007)

i did walk back in there 1 time but i had my boys with me so they dont seem to grasp the concept of being quiet and sitting. the day we went we did an awful lot of walking but never saw any signs...i guess i need to give up on the deer thing and park my butt out there a few more times and see if i cant find some...


----------



## Swampy (Dec 23, 2007)

*Pine Log*

Pine Log Mtn was covered up with hunters on the last deer hunt. Probably typical of most WMAs. I don't know if the hig hunts will draw that kind of activity, but we're going to try in January and February. Any idea of when those gates will be open to allow for some scouting? I asked a ranger about that, but he was a little less than friendly / helpful with his reply.


----------



## Swampy (Dec 23, 2007)

I meant "hog" hunts....not sure what a "hig" is....


----------



## FVR (Dec 23, 2007)

During the scheduled hog hunts the main gate is open  for the hunt.  The opening and closing of gates at Pine Log is not controlled by the WMA rangers but by the Aubrey Corp.  Period.  They call the shots.


----------



## Swampy (Dec 26, 2007)

I recall now that this is a lease, not state owned land. I wonder if there's any point in trying to track down someone with Aubrey for info. Sure would be nice to get in there for some scouting. It's hard to just "show up" and do any good (though that's always possible I suppose). Other alternative would be to do some hiking, which is what it may come down to.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Dec 26, 2007)

unless there is a scheduled hunt, I wouldn't go in the gates even if they are open.  I've heard too many stories of people driving in when there wasn't a scheduled hunt only to find out that the gates were locked when they wanted to get out.  One buddy of mine was told by the ranger that let him out that he could ticket him for being in there like that.


----------



## Swampy (Dec 26, 2007)

That would suck for sure, and would fit with the kind of luck I usually have. They've improved the map for this tract, so maybe I'll try to work from that and some topos and try it "blind"...


----------



## pnome (Dec 26, 2007)

Walking in isn't such a bad thing.  I rather like it.   Pack a lunch and make sure you don't shoot any big 'uns.


----------



## Swampy (Dec 26, 2007)

Very true (on walking). I wish I had more time to spend in the woods. Beats the h*** out of sitting behind a desk at work any day. That's some nice property, too. I'm curious about the fishing, though that is a secondary consideration to hunting. I may try to hike / camp this place when things warm up and try to get a feel for it.


----------



## FVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I spent a few hours walking today, well actually most time was spent crawling.  Yeh, I found hogs in the thickets, heard them, but could not see them.  Think I was moving, crawling too fast.  

Did figure out how to use a cover scent, knelt down in pig crap, it was all over the place.

Did a sweep up and around hoping to maybe trick one or two into an ambush, did not work.  

Then it got warm and I left.  I just hate hunting in beautiful weather, rather spend time at the house with the kids.

Were is the cold, nasty, windy, winter weather?


----------



## DROPPINEM (Jan 2, 2008)

*Go High At Pine Log*

I Have Only Hunted Pine Log Twice And Both Times For Deer(but Would Have Taken A Hog).never Seen Any,only A Ton Of Sign.the Place Is Slap Tow Up With Hog Sign.most Of The People I Talk To Say To Go High For Hogs At Pine Log.


----------



## FVR (Jan 3, 2008)

Were is the cold, nasty, windy, winter weather?







It's here.


----------

